# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Von einem Hausmittel aus Nepal

## RalfDm

> und in Tschernobyl spricht Mann dem Vodka heilende Wirkung zu.


Ich bin lange mit der Frage schwanger gegangen, ob ich dem Forum den nachstehenden auszugsweise übersetzten Bericht eines norwegischen Betroffenen zumuten kann, den ich zu Jahresanfang auf Seite 28 der letzten Ausgabe (Dezember 2011) des norwegischen Pendants zum "BPS Magazin" fand, des "PROFOS Nytt". 

Der heute 75-Jährige schreibt zunächst, dass bei ihm im Jahre 2002 bei einem PSA von 25 ng/ml PK festgestellt wurde. Er wurde bestrahlt (keine Angabe, in welcher Form). Sein PSA stieg bald wieder an, bis auf 31 ng/ml Ende Mai 2011. Er bekam in dieser Zeit zunächst Casodex, dann Zoladex. Er fuhr dann auf eigene Kosten nach München und ließ eine PET machen. Und weiter:

"Es zeigt sich, dass ich in drei kleinen Lymphknoten Krebs hatte. Im Aker Krankenhaus [Klinikum der Universität Oslo] riet man mir, mit einer eventuellen Operation zu warten.

Ganz zufällig, und zur gleichen Zeit, erzählte mir ein Freund von einem uralten Hausmittel aus Nepal, dass in seiner Jugend in Rumänien oft und mit gutem Ergebnis benutzt wurde, nicht nur gegen alle Arten von Krebs, sondern gegen alle möglichen Krankheiten.

Das Rezept war wie folgt:
350 g Knoblauch und 2,5 dl Aquavit werden in einer Küchenmaschine zu einem dicken Teig verrührt. Diesen Teig füllt man in eine Schüssel, am besten unter Frischhaltefolie, um den Knoblauchgeruch zu unterdrücken, und bewahrt ihn 20 Tage lang im Kühlschrank auf. Danach wird der Saft durch ein dünnes Tuch aus dem Teig gepresst.  Der Rest des Teiges wird weggeworfen. 

Einen kleiner Teelöffel (zwei bis fünf Tropfen _Korrektur: es muss "25 Tropfen" heißen, siehe meinen Beitrag vom 27.4.  RalfDm_) von dem Saft nimmt man dreimal täglich ein (morgens, nachmittags und abends). Der Saft hält sich 2½ Monate. 
Ich kann hinzufügen, dass ich gleichzeitig mit obenstehendem Hausmittel von einer Frau aus der Gegend von Hønefoss hörte, die vor drei bis vier Jahren vom Krankenhaus mit Krebs in der Leber nach Hause geschickt wurde. Im Krankenhaus hatte man ihr auf alle Weisen zu helfen versucht, aber ohne Erfolg. Man sagte ihr, sie solle nach Hause fahren, und dass sie höchstens noch drei Monate zu leben hatte. Sie hatte auch von so einem Knoblauchrezept gehört und fing damit zu Hause umgehend an. Ich bin mit dieser Dame über Internet und Telefon in Kontakt, und sie ist jetzt, so wie ich es verstanden habe, längst für krebsfrei erklärt und ist jetzt auf dem besten Weg zurück in ihren früheren Job.

Mit einem PSA von 31 ng/ml im Mai 2010 legte ich mit diesem Rezept los. Nach ca. fünf Wochen war mein PSA auf ganze 8 ng/ml heruntergegangen, und nach weiteren fünf Wochen war mein PSA unten bei 0,2 ng/ml. Das war am 15. September 2010. Drei Monate später, am 15. Dezember, war mein PSA bei 0,03 ng/ml, und dort hat er sich bis zuletzt im September [2011] gehalten. Gleichzeitig habe ich in dieser Zeit das Rezept an Freunde und deren Bekannte weitergegeben, die Krebs haben, und deren Rückmeldungen waren positiv."

Ein Oberarzt vom Universitätsklinikum Oslo, Dr. Viktor Berge, kommentierte im selben Heft zu diesem Bericht u. a.:

"Bevor man mit einer generellen Empfehlung von Knoblauch für die Behandlung von Prostatakrebs losziehen kann, ist mehr Forschung erforderlich. Einzelne Kasuistiken reichen nicht. Ebenso wissen wir nicht, ob die Wirkung des Knoblauchs ein echtes Ausbremsen der Erkrankung ist und nicht nur den PSA-Wert beeinflusst. Es könnte auch interessant sein zu sehen, ob ein neues PET-Scan jetzt zeigen würde, dass die nachgewiesenen Lymphknotenmetastasen weg sind."

Ich lasse diesen Bericht jetzt mal einfach so im Raume stehen und möchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass (Linje) Aquavit das ist, was ein wackerer Norweger im Allgemeinen an "harten Drogen" im Kühlschrank hat. In diesem Rezept täte es wahrscheinlich auch ein Wodka, ein Doppelkorn, ein Grappa oder Ähnliches, aber Linje Aquavit gibt es ja auch bei uns im Supermarkt.

Ralf

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Ralf,
so eine, ziemlich ähnliche Geschichte habe ich vor ungefähr 8 Jahren von meiner in Kanada lebenden Schwester erfahren und auch dabei spielt Knoblauch die Hauptrolle. Die genaue Prozedur weiss ich leider nicht mehr, da ich mich damals auf einem guten anderen Weg befand (Bachy-Seeds), habe ich dies auch nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Dieses Rezept stammte jedenfalls von einem aus Kroatien nach Kanada ausgewanderten PK-Betroffenen und hat angeblich eine ähnliche Spontanheilung bewirkt wie die geschilderten Krankheitsverläufe in Norwegen. 
Muß direkt mal nachfragen, ob die positive Wirkung nachhaltig war bzw. immer noch anhält. Bin direkt neugierig geworden und werde eventuell weiter berichten. Gruß, Carlos

----------


## Reinardo

Ja, Carlos, tu das bitte!  Patrick Walsh, einer meiner bevorzugten Autoren bzgl. Prostatakrebs setzt für die Zukunft große Hoffnungen auf solche Zufallsentdeckungen. Er nennt das Serendipity, ein Wort, das ich erst von ihm gelernt habe. Das müssen nicht unbedingt toxische Substanzen sein wie Taxotere sondern können auch nicht giftige Stoffe sein, welche die Potenz haben, Krebswachstum zu stoppen. Ich werde die Sache auch in einem Alternativ-Forum zur Diskussion stellen. Vielleicht finden sich dort Leute, die etwas dazu sagen können.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Wie wäre es mit Danziger Goldwasser? *Hier* das Rezept. *Hier* noch eine seriöse Ergänzung, deren Beschreibung am Ende fast dem von Ralf erläuterten Rezept entspricht.

*"Kaffee ist nur schädlich, wenn Ihnen ein ganzer Sack aus dem fünften Stock auf den Kopf fällt"
*(Albert Darboven)

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Harald:-

Ich würde das Rezept nicht verfälschen und bin absolut dagegen, den Beitrag von Ralf "mit Augenzwinkern" zu lesen und abzuwerten. Es gibt eine große Anzahl von Menschen, welche die Angebote der Schulmedizin rundweg ablehnen und alternative Behandlungsmöglichkeiten suchen. Hierfür gibt es oft nachvollziehbare Begründungen, insbesondere, wenn die Schulmedizin mit ihrem Latein am Ende ist. Die Yvonne Wussow wollten die Schulmediziner radikal mit Brustabnahme und Chemotherapie behandeln. Das hätte ihren Lebenstraum, ein Kind zu haben, zerstört. Sie hat sich geweigert  "Mit mir nicht!), und dann nach alternativer Behandlung einen Sohn auf die Welt gebracht und noch 15 Jahre gelebt. Mildred Scheel, an Darmkrebs erkrankt, stets eine strikte Anhängerin der Schulmedizin, hat in der letzten Phase ihrer Erkrankung doch noch nach alternativen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten gesucht. Josef Issels hat viele bereits austherapierte Patienten mit Erfolg alternativ behandelt und ihnen weitere lebenswerte Lebensjahre geschenkt. Schliesslich bewegen auch wir mit Mitteln wie MCP, Granatapfel und Resveratrol uns schon in einer Grauzone zur Alternativmedizin.

Meine Rückfrage im Schweizer Lazarus-Forum ist auch sogleich auf ein großes Echo gestoßen. Carmen und Lena, die im dortigen Forum, was Wissen und Quellenkenntnis anbelangt, nicht zu toppen sind, haben sich meiner Rückfrage angenommen und mit ihren Beiträgen und den erwähnten Links Ralfs Hinweise kommentiert:
http://www.krebs-forum-lazarus.ch/fo...ead.php?t=2467

Ich bitte Dich auch zu bedenken, dass Patienten mit einem solchen Rezept sich nicht schaden. Ein Versuch ist es wert und es erhält die Hoffnung.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

der Hinweis mit dem Augenzwinkern kam aus einer anderen elitären Richtung, also nicht von mir, was Deine Worte ja auch nicht ausdrücken. Das mit dem Danziger Goldwasser war zugegeben ein bißchen Tobak, während der zweite Link durchaus Ralfs Link zu untermauern in der Lage ist. Hab Dank für die Einblendung aus der Schweiz,  die das Thema dort zusätzlich großzügig umrunden, indem man den halben Erdkreis vereinnahmt. 

*"Versuchungen sollte man nachgeben. Wer weiß, ob sie wiederkommen"
*(Oscar Wilde)

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Reinardo,
habe inzwischen versucht, noch brauchbare Informationen über die oben erwähnte Geschichte zu erhalten und leider nur sehr mäßigen Erfolg damit erreicht.
Dieser PK-Betroffene Kanadier ist inzwischen unbekannt nach Vancouver verzogen. Man kann ihn also nicht mehr befragen.
Was meine Schwester noch in Erinnerung hat ist nur in etwa die Zusammensetzung der Rezeptur und zwar mit folgenden Zutaten :
Hauptbestandteil Knoblauch mit Beigaben "Turmeric"  /  "Curcumin"  und Schnaps (wie könnte es auch anders sein) 
Dieses selbstgemixte Mittel wurde 3x täglich eingenommen und hat dem Mann nach eigenen Angaben schnell geholfen.
Was seine Heilung vielleicht zusätzlich begünstigte, war vielleicht die Tatsache, dass er sofort seine berufliche Tätigkeit beendet hatte und nur noch ausgedehnte Spaziergänge unternahm.
Also ich meine, bei solchen Versuchen könnte man auch sagen :  Nützt es nicht---so schadet es auch nicht..oder der Glaube hat mir geholfen. Ich würde aber im Prinzip diese Geschichte nicht verwerfen.
Herzliche Grüße, Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dieser PK-Betroffene Kanadier ist inzwischen unbekannt nach Vancouver verzogen.


Der ist wohl in die Grossstadt gezogen, um dort enen knoblauchresistenten Urologen zu finden.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Ralf,
Weil Du in Deinem Beitrag Rumänien erwähnt hasst, habe ich versucht in google.ro etwas zu diesem Rezept zu finden.
Es wird sehr oft und in verschiedenen aber ähnlichen Varianten erwähnt.
Hier ein Beispiel:

 Tibetisches Knoblauch Rezept

Dieses Rezept ist 5000 Jahre alt und wurde 1972 in einem buddhistischem Kloster in Tibet gefunden.
Es wird empfohlen zur Heilung von Tumoren, Vorbeugung von Herzinfarkt, Vorbeugung von Magenkrankheiten. [Ulcus]. Gleichzeitig wird der Körper von  Fetteinlagerung gereinigt  der Stoffwechsel wird verbessert, die  Blutgefäße werden elastischer. Wirkt vorbeugend gegen Artheriiosklerose, koronare Herzkrankheit, Lähmung, Auftreten von verschiedenen Tumoren und verbessert das Sehvermögen.
Zubereitung: 350 g Knoblauch, waschen, putzen und  in einem Holzgefäß zerdrücken.
Aus der gesamten Menge werden 200 g (der saftigere Teil) in ein Gefäß mit 200ml Alkohol 
 ( 96 Grad) gegeben. Das Gefäß wird verschlossen und  10 Tage kühl gelagert.
 Nach 10 Tage wird das Gemisch ausgepresst und in einer verschlossenen Flasche weitere 3 Tage kühl gelagert.
Einnahme:
In ein Glas kalte Milch (50 ml vorher gekocht) geben Sie eine bestimmte Anzahl von Tropfen Knoblauch Saft dazu  und trinken Sie 15 Minuten vor jeder Mahlzeit.
Die Behandlung ist für 11 Tage, wie folgt:
Tag 1 = morgens 2 Tropfen, mittags 2 Tropfen, abends 2 Tropfen 
Tag 2 = morgens 4 Tropfen, mittags 5 Tropfen, abends 6 Tropfen
Tag 3 = morgens 7 Tropfen, mittags 8 Tropfen, abends 9 Tropfen
Tag 4 = morgens 10 Tropfen, mittags 11 Tropfen, abends 12 Tropfen 
Tag 5 = morgens 13 Tropfen, mittags 14 Tropfen, abends 15 Tropfen 
Tag 6 = morgens 15 Tropfen, mittags 14 Tropfen, abends 13 Tropfen
Tag 7 = morgens 12 Tropfen, mittags 11 Tropfen, abends  10 Tropfen 
Tag 8 = morgens 9 Tropfen, mittags 8 Tropfen, abendst 7 Tropfen
Tag 9 = morgens 6 Tropfen, mittags 5 Tropfen, abends 4 Tropfen
Tag 10 = morgens 3 Tropfen, mittags 2 Tropfen, abends 1 Tropfen
Tag 11 = morgens 25Tropfen, mittags 25 Tropfen, abends 25 Tropfen

*Ganz wichtig: die Behandlung kann erst nach  6 Jahre wiederholt werden.*

Gruß
Hans

----------


## Heribert

Nun wurde sie also doch gefunden, die Eier legende Wollmilchsau;-)

Gruß Heribert

----------


## dillinger

Matthäus, 9:22
Da wandte sich Jesus um und sah sie und sprach: Sei  getrost, meine Tochter; *dein Glaube hat dir geholfen*. Und das Weib ward  gesund zu derselben Stunde.
oder
"Glaube versetzt Berge", usw.

gruss, dillinger

----------


## HorstK

Noch ein Mittel - einfach in der Anwendung, ohne Alkohol und Geruchsbelästigung :-) 


Mit Backpulver von Krebs geheilt 

Ein Erfahrungsbericht:

Vernon Johnston aus Kalifornien besiegte mit Natron, einem einfachen Hausmittel, das normalerweise als Backpulver in jedem Haushalt Verwendung findet, seinen weit fortgeschrittenen Prostata- und Knochenkrebs.

Lesen Sie mehr unter: http://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de...gen-krebs.html

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Heribert!


*
Ganz wichtig: Dieses Rezept darf erst in 6 Jahren wieder gepostet werden.*

----------


## Harald_1933

*Diese* Wunder für Ruheständler mit viel Zeit.

*"Die Unterlassung des Guten verursacht nicht weniger Verdruss als die Ausübung des Bösen"
*(Plutarch)

----------


## blume218

Also auch auf die Gefahr hin, jetzt belächelt zu werden, möchte ich mich der Diskussion - wenn ich darf - anschließen und meine Meinung dazu sagen: ich fasse das für Vati ernsthaft ins Auge. 
Eben nach dem Motto "nutzt's nix, schadet's nix". 

Es geht hier ja nicht um ein sündteures Wässerchen von Firma X, dessen Verpackung schon von weitem nach "jaja, zahl nur schön brav, du Narr, wir versprechen dir das Blau vom Himmel, bekommen wirst du das Blau zwar nie, aber unser CEO freut sich jetzt schon über den fetten Jahres-End-Bonus" riecht, sondern um etwas, das man leicht und ohne großen Aufwand selbst zu Hause machen kann.

Ich weiß zwar, dass es Vatis Metastasen nicht auf wundersame Weise stoppen wird, aber vielleicht trägt es ein klein wenig dazu bei, seinen Allgemeinzustand, sein Wohlbefinden, zu steigern. Und wenn es nur ein minimaler Prozentsatz ist. Egal. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, wie der Bauer bei uns so schön sagt... ;-)

Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das seht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man in einem Zustand, in dem sich Vati jetzt befindet, nichts unversucht lassen soll, sein Wohlbefinden so gut und so lange wie möglich zu erhalten. 
Heilung gibt es keine, Schmerzen sind evident, das Ende ist leider am Horizont sichtbar. Der Krebs wird gewinnen. Zweifelsohne. Er mag sich Vati's Körper immer mehr bemächtigen, aber ich finde, man sollte versuchen, dass er sich nicht auch noch seiner Gefühle, seiner Einstellung und seines Wohlbefindens bemächtigt. Zumindest nicht völlig.

Ein "Danke, heute geht es mir ganz gut" aus seinem Mund ist das Ziel. Das einzige Ziel. Schmerzfreiheit so gut es geht und Unterstützung des Allgemeinbefindens durch Alternativen z.B. aus der Homäopathie. Und wenn es ein altes Hausmittelchen ist, auch gut.

LG
Kathi

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Blume218,




> Ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das seht, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man in einem Zustand, in dem sich Vati jetzt befindet, nichts unversucht lassen soll, sein Wohlbefinden so gut und so lange wie möglich zu erhalten.


Wenn Du in diesem Forum so schaust, was alles an "Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln" empfohlen und auch genommen wird, dann kommt es auf eines mehr oder weniger auch nicht an.
Wenn Du es jetzt nicht ausprobierst, wann dann. Erst warten bis jemand aus dem Forum Echo gibt, dass er das ausprobiert hat wird wohl zu lange dauern.
Ich vermute, dass schon einige das Gebräu angesetzt haben aber der Erfolg oder Misserfolg wird sich erst in einigen Monaten zeigen.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

P.S. Am dem 27.03.12 habe ich die Knoblauchmixtur angesetzt und ab 16.04. werde ich den Extrakt ausprobieren.

----------


## blume218

Lieber Malte,

ups, da hab ich mich wohl etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Ich wollte/will nicht warten, bis ich ein Echo über Erfolg oder Misserfolg bekomme, eben weil es - so wie du sagst - zu lange dauern würde und es muss ja auch nicht jeder von seinen Erfahrungen berichten, wenn er es ausprobiert hat.

Ich möchte nichts unversucht lassen und habe meiner Mutter gestern auch schon davon erzählt. Heute schreibe ich ihr das Rezept ab und sie wird das dann ansetzen. 

Ich finde es toll, dass es solche Dinge gibt! Auch, wenn man im Vorhinein natürlich nicht weiß, ob und wenn ja, wie viel sie helfen. Aber ein Versuch ist es allemal wert! Da hast du Recht!

ich drück für uns alle jedenfalls fest die Daumen, dass es etwas hilft. In welcher Form auch immer!

glg
Kathi

----------


## RalfDm

Im norwegischen Originaltext stand bezüglich der Mengenangabe der dreimal täglich einzunehmenden Tropfen "2w5". Ich übersetzte das mit "zwei bis fünf", es kam mir aber gleich merkwürdig vor, weil es im Norwegischen den Buchstaben W nicht gibt. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit bei der Redaktion der Verbandszeitschrift Profo-Nytt angefragt und um Erläuterung gebeten, von dort wurde die Anfrage an den Verfasser weitergeleitet, und dieser Tage kam die Antwort:

"2w5 ist ein Fehler der Druckerei. w kenne ich nicht. Es hätte 25 Tropfen heißen sollen. Ein kleiner Teelöffel entspricht also 25 Tropfen, und das nimmt man dreimal täglich (Morgen - Nachmittag - Abend)."

Wer also das Rezept ausprobiert und dreimal täglich zwei bis fünf Tropfen des Auszugs eingenommen hat, hat zumindest nicht überdosiert. 

Ralf

----------


## RalfDm

Ein Mitstreiter hatte mir per PN seine Sorge mitgeteilt, dass 25 Tropfen des Knoblauchauszugs zu viel des Guten sein könnten:

"...Selbst dann würde ich mir überlegen eine hohe Dosis anzugeben. Knoblauchtinkturen und -extrakte gibt es schon lange im Handel. Hier ein Produkt, das sehr wahrscheinlich deinem nepalesischen Rezept entspricht:
http://www.tibet-med.net/themes/kate...p?artikelid=60
Die Dosis steigt dabei nie über max. 15 Tropfen und das dann auch nur ganz kurzzeitig.

*Knoblauch reagiert mit anderen Medikamenten.* Aus dieser Quelle relativ harmlos: "Wenn Sie an erhöhter Blutungsneigung leiden, *ASS oder Gerinnungshemmer*  einnehmen, sollten Sie die Einnahme von Knoblauch stets mit Ihrem Arzt  besprechen. Vor Operationen und Zahnentfernungen müssen Sie den  Knoblauch absetzen."
Wesentlich härter formuliert bei chemie-im alltag:
"Weniger gut bekannt ist aber, dass die Knoblauchverbindungen durch  deren Wechselwirkung mit Enzymen die Wirkungsweise von Medikamenten, vor  allem von *Herzmedikamenten*, so stark verstärken können, dass es  im Extremfall zu Todesfällen gekommen ist. Wenn Sie solche Medikamente  einnehmen, sollten Sie sich genau über mögliche Wechselwirkungen durch  Schwefelverbindungen, wie sie im Knoblauch, aber auch im Grapefruitsaft  vorkommen, informieren."

Und bei onmeda:

"Die Wirkung blutdruckspiegelsenkender Wirkstoffe wie beispielsweise  ACE-Hemmer oder Kalziumkanalblocker kann durch Knoblauch verstärkt  werden. Bei gleichzeitiger Anwendung von Knoblauch und gerinnungshemmenden  Wirkstoffen (Antikoagulanzien) wie beispielsweise Warfarin oder  Phenprocoumon kann die Blutungsneigung verstärkt werden. Die Wirkung von Proteasehemmern wie beispielsweise Indinavir und  Saquinavir zur AIDS-Behandlung kann durch Knoblauch vermindert werden."

Viele US-Studien beziehen sich auf das Produkt "KYOLIC® Aged Garlic  Extract, das schon lange im Handel ist und in den USA wohl auch sehr  verbreitet in der Anwendung. Sensationelle Ergebnisse im Zusammenhang  mit Prostatakrebs wurden allerdings bisher nicht berichtet."

Ich habe daraufhin den Verfasser des Artikels in PROFO-Nytt, Hallbjørn H., direkt angeschrieben, da ich nunmehr seine E-Mail-Adresse hatte, ihm diese Bedenken bezüglich Überdosierung und Auswirkungen auf den Blutdruck mitgeteilt und ihn um seine Meinung gebeten. Er schrieb mir zurück (übersetzt):

"Ich habe noch nie von Problemen mit der Einnahme von zu viel Knoblauch gehört. Ganz im Gegenteil möchte ich sagen, dass ich von einzelnen Gegenden rund ums Mittelmer gehört habe, wo die Menschen täglich viel Knoblauch essen und deswegen selten Krebs bekommen.

Meinem Arzt beim Aker Krankenhaus habe ich gesagt, dass ich diese Tropfen einnehmen will, solange ich lebe, und er hatte dagegen nichts einzuwenden - und sagte, dass Knoblauchtropfen in dieser Menge dem Körper nicht schaden können.

Mit den drei Teelöffeln täglich, die ich einnehme, habe ich keine Beschwerden festgestellt, und habe in diesem Zusammenhang einigen, die meinen, dass die Tropfen zu stark seien, empfohlen, einen Schluck Wasser dazu zu trinken.

Es kann auch erwähnt werden, dass ich viele Jahre lang Tabletten gegen zu hohen Blutdruck eingenommen habe, lange bevor ich Prostatakrebs bekam, und meine Blutdruckmessungen waren in der ganzen Zeit zufriedenstellend. 

Mein PSA ist jetzt seit fast zwei Jahren 0,03, und meine nächste Kontrolle ist im Juni. Im November 2011 habe ich hier in Oslo ein neues PET-Scanning machen lassen, und mir wurde erklärt, dass meine drei befallenen Lymphknoten, die im Juli 2010 in München entdeckt worden waren, jetzt beträchtlich geschrumpft sind. Etwas, was mein Arzt am Aker und ich den Knoblauchtropfen zugute schreiben."

*Anmerkung dazu:* Unklar ist im Moment, ob Hallbjørn sich noch in einer ADT befindet, die seinen beneidenswert niedrigen PSA-Wert anderweitig erklären könnte. Ich habe vergessen, ihn danach zu fragen, werde dies aber nachholen.

Ralf

----------


## tubaspieler

Hallo an Alle, die das Gebräu schon angesetzt habe.
Nach dem ich die Schüssel Heute aus dem Kühlschrank geholt habe, bin ich über die Farbe des Breis erschrocken.
Das ist ja so Gift Grün, dass ich mir überlege, ob das noch gesund sein kann. Sieht das bei denen, die das auch angesetzt haben genauso aus?
Gruß Georg

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Georg,
bei mir sah die Mixtur genauso aus wie von Dir beschrieben.
Ich vermute, dass der Schwefelanteil in Knoblauch mit dem Metall des Mixers reagiert. Ich werde - auch wenn es mühselig ist - beim nächsten Mal das Ganze mit einem Holzstößel zerkleinern.
Erste Erkenntnis nach 2,5 Wochen Einnahme: PSA-Wert steigt weiterhin.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## tubaspieler

Hallo Wolfgang,
ob das nach so kurzer Zeit schon wirken kann?
Aber vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich werde Heute erst nach dem Mittagessen anfangen. 
Ich habe noch einen Termin bei meiner Friseurin und möchte da nicht als Knoblauchknolle hinkommen. 
Gruß Georg

----------


## tubaspieler

Hallo Wolfgang,
als Du dass das erstmal eingenommen hast, hast Du dann auch Probleme mit dem Hals und dem Magen bekommen?
Mir hat es erst im Hals gebrannt, dann wurde mir schlecht, so dass ich meinte ich muss mich übergeben. 
Ob ich das weiter zu mir nehme weiß ich noch nicht. 
Gruß Georg

----------


## kopro

Hallo Georg,
habe den Knoblauch oder wie Du schreibst das "Gebräu" ähnlich grün aus dem Kühlschrank geholt, allerdings bereits vor einigen Wochen, nachdem alles
abgesiebt war, in Flaschen abgefüllt (Flaschen mit Schraubverschluß) da das "Gebräu"  ja ziemlich stark nach Knoblauch riecht. Mit einer Pipette fülle ich
die von Ralf genannte Menge in ein Glas mit wenig Wasser und trinke es dann. Um den Geruch des Knoblauches zu unterbinden kaue ich hinterher etwas
Ingwer oder nehme Ingwerpulver. Die Chinesen sollen wenn sie Knoblauch essen, den stets mit Ingwer zu sich nehmen. So hat es jedenfalls der Starkoch
Schubeck aus München beschrieben. Etwas Überwindung gehört schon dazu das "Gebräu" einzunehmen. 
Die grüne Farbe sollte Dich nicht stören, da es wohl grün aber nicht Gift ist. Bei uns sagt man:" Hilfts nicht ,dann schadet es nicht".
Wie weit es den PSA-Wert senkt oder unseren Untermieter vertreibt weiß wohl noch keiner. 
Gruß Konrad

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Georg,

auch ich habe gedacht und denke immer noch, mir verbrennt's den Mund und die Speiseröhre.
Ich trinke allerdings sofort nach Einnahme viel Wasser und kaue hinterher einen Kaugummi, dann geht's. Nachdem die Einnahme in den ersten Wochen noch nichts gebracht hat, nehme ich das Zeug jetzt vor den Mahlzeiten, wie auch in dem Rezept aus Nepal zu lesen ist. Das ist morgens allerdings schon unangenehm.


Beste Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... und kaue hinterher einen Kaugummi, dann geht's.


Naturheil-Themen haben die Tendenz, (ergebnislos) auszuufern.
Irgendwo im Net gibt es einen Thread zur Selbstheilung mithilfe von Meerrettich.
Der gipfelt in *Beitrag #1291* in diesem bemerkenswerten Satz:




> Meerrettich wirkt meiner Empfindung nach, nicht im Hirn! Im Hirn wirkt nur Knoblauch (Allicin)!


Aber vielleicht wirkt Knobli eben doch auch in der Prostata.
Im anschliessenden Organ mag ja eher der Meerrettich wundersame Wirkungen entfalten.
Vielleicht würde man sich bei Haribo auch für eine neue Gummibärchen-Rezeptur mit
Knoblauch-Rettich-Aroma begeistern können?

Mal anfragen!

Hvielemi

----------


## tom aus lu

> Vielleicht würde man sich bei Haribo auch für eine neue Gummibärchen-Rezeptur mit
> Knoblauch-Rettich-Aroma begeistern können?
> Hvielemi


Aber rotes Fleisch soll doch da auch kontraproduktiv sein... ob Haribo seine Grundrezeptur aus gemahlenen und gekochten Schweineschwarten dann auch gleich ändert? Fraglich, da hätten ja die ganzen Gelatinekocher ein riesen Problem....

Wie sooft ist der Glaube und die  Einstellung der Schlüssel zur Wirksamkeit solcher Mittelchen. Interessante Beobachtungen findet man in den derzeitigen Placebostudien. Hier reicht es schon wenn ein weißbekittelter, seriös wirkender Mann den Doktor spielt und ein Paar farblich passende Zucker-Pillen verteilt, verbunden mit dem Versprechen einer wesentlichen Besserung de Beschwerden.

So lassen meine grünen Pillen (Granatapfel, Traubenkernextrakt, Vitamin D, Seelen usw. ) auch derzeit meine Prostata schrumpfen.... Einbildung? Ich hoffe und glaube nicht!

Tom

----------


## paul007

> *Anmerkung dazu:* Unklar ist im Moment, ob Hallbjørn sich noch in  einer ADT befindet, die seinen beneidenswert niedrigen PSA-Wert  *anderweitig* erklären könnte. Ich habe vergessen, ihn danach zu fragen,  werde dies aber nachholen


Hallo Ralf,

gibt es dazu denn jetzt nicht mal eine Info (s.o.) bevor hier noch so manch ein Nachahmer als Knoblauch-Stinki in die Wüste geschickt wird ?

Ulla

PS.: 
Altes Rezept aus Nepal + Kühlschrank ?
 Wie geht denn das zusammen ?

----------


## kopro

Hallo Ulla,
lies bitte auch mal meine Antwort an Georg. Wir essen grundsätzlich den Knoblauch zusammen mit Ingwer. Ingwer verstärkt die Wirkung des Knoblauchs
und man riecht nicht, daß man Knoblauch gegessen hat,die Chinesen sollen dies seit mehr als 2000 Jahren tun.
Probieren; wir praktizieren dies schon viele Jahre.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## paul007

Hallo Konrad,

es ging mir nicht vorrangig um die Duftwolken durch Knobli sondern vielmehr um den Zusammenhang mit der offenen Frage, ob der zitierte Hallbjorn vielleicht durch andere Umstände (ADT) seinen PSA-Wert in den Anwärtstrend brachte. Aber das kann nur Ralf beantworten, der sich ja bei Hallbjorn erkundigen wollte.

Gruss - Ulla

PS.: 
Wir schlucken schon seit über 20 Jahren mehr oder weniger regelmässig Knoblauchpillen in der Annahme, dass dieses Produkt http://www.strongus.com/
(.... bitte keinesfalls als Werbung zu verstehen ! ) wohl die besten Knobli-Pillen wären.
Du kannst ja in der Kasuistik sehen, was es gebracht hat.
Vielleicht müssen wir lernen, wieder mehr zu glauben !

----------


## RalfDm

> Aber das kann nur Ralf beantworten, der sich ja bei Hallbjorn erkundigen wollte.


Das hat er getan.

Hallbjørn beendete seine ADT1 mit Casodex im Jahre 2009. So lange kann sie nachwirken, um einen PSA-Wert von heute 0,03 ng/ml zu  erklären. Er schreibt in seinem Artikel auch, dass sein PSA-Wert *unter Zoladex* Anfang 2010 auf 31 ng/ml gestiegen war, das dann wohl auch abgesetzt wurde. Er hat die PET-Bildgebung in München *nach dem Absetzen des Zoladex* machen lassen, und dort wurden drei kleine befallene Lymphknoten entdeckt, die gemäß einer Nachuntersuchung in Oslo inzwischen kleiner geworden sind.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Hallbjørn nicht alle nasenlang zur PSA-Messung läuft/fährt. Wenn ich ihn alle sechs Monate mal frage, sollte das genügen und unsere allgemeine Neugier befriedigen.

Heute Morgen erreichte mich die PN eines Forums-Mitstreiters, der sich nicht hier zu dem Thema äußern möchte. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass er nichts dagegen hat, wenn ich sie hier wiedergebe. Er schreibt:

"das Orginalrezept aus Tibet / Nepal arbeitet ohne Kühlschrank. Die Kühlschrankvariante geht auf Hallbjørn zurück. Der Kühlschrankeinsatz ist insbesondere in der ersten Phase der Reifung/Gärung nicht angebracht. In den Originalrezepturen wird das Behältnis sogar an einen wärmeren Platz, z.B. in die Sonne gestellt. So gehen mehr Inhaltsstoffe des Knoblauchs in die Tinktur über. In der Verbrauchsphase ist der Kühlschrank nur dann angebracht, wenn man die Tinktur sehr lange verwenden möchte. In Tibet/Nepal wird nur eine kleine Menge hergestellt und diese dann ohne Kühlschrank aufgebraucht. Dann folgt eine mehr oder längere Pause, bis die Tinktur wieder eingesetzt wird, um das Blutverdünnungsrisiko zu verringern.  Das hatte ich dir aber schon geschrieben.  Die giftgrüne Tinktur kann tatsächlich zu Magenproblemen und Durchfall führen, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß."

Ich möchte noch auf meine Rolle in diesem thread hinweisen und sie erläutern: Ich habe lediglich Hallbjørns Geschichte *zur Kenntnis* gebracht, weil sie in einer seriösen Publikation vergleichbar dem BPS Magazin erschien und ich sie interessant genug fand, um sie hier weiterzugeben. Weder _propagiere_ ich die Knoblauchtropfen, noch habe ich sie bis jetzt selbst angesetzt. Ich bin also nur interessierter Beobachter dieser Geschichte mit gelegentlichem Draht zu Hallbjørn, so er überhaupt Lust hat, auf etwaige Fragen aus Deutschland zu antworten.

Ralf

----------


## werner m

Hallo,
jetzt müssten doch einige die Tropfen längere Zeit eingenommen haben. Liegen neuere Erkenntnisse bei jemanden vor ?

----------


## ingorion

Hallo,
ja ich habe nun mit meinem 2. Fläschchen begonnen, leider ohne sichtbaren Erfolg.
Mein PSA-Wert ist von ca. 250 zu Beginn der Behandlung auf nun 294 gestiegen.
Nachher will ich mal meinen Urologen fragen wie es mit dem Härtefallprogramm
von Enzulatamid aussieht.
Grüße,
Ingo
Siehe auch unter myprostate.

----------


## ElemanJ

Hallo,
ich bin zufällig auf diesen alten Thread aufmerksam geworden.
Hat jemand die Knoblauch-Therapie über ein längeren Zeitraum weitergemacht? Wenn ja mit welchem Erfolg?  
Grüße
Johann

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Johann,



> Hallo,
> ich bin zufällig auf diesen alten Thread aufmerksam geworden.
> Hat jemand die Knoblauch-Therapie über ein längeren Zeitraum weitergemacht? Wenn ja mit welchem Erfolg?


so weit ich mich erinnern kann, ist das Thema nie wieder aufgegriffen worden, ich hatte danach auch zu Hallbjørn keinen Kontakt mehr.

Ralf

----------

